# wild camping near the sands



## vimer (Aug 1, 2012)

can any one help ?
i need to find places to stop within 150miles of calais on the beach for a 9 day trip with wife and 3 young kids. 
many thanks for any info you can provide.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Cite Europe shopping centre Boulevard du Kent. and you will not be alone. I was there last week. Eight other mh`s, and police were on patrol. Sign posted for motorhomes.
Peacefull. 
Dave p


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

Hardelot-Plage, south of Bologne.

Beach is about a one minute walk.

Regards

Mike


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Cite Europe shopping centre Boulevard du Kent. and you will not be alone.Dave p


But you will not be on the beach :lol:

How about Quend Plage? It is a large tarmac car-park and many of the front-row, southern end vans have a good view over the sands; the rest see the sand-dunes. 

The beach is long, wide (especially at low tide) and sandy, with miles to walk in both directions. It is popular with land-yachts and microlights.

There is a good collection of shops.

Parking was €7 per 24h when we were there, but things change.

Enjoy - Gordon


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It might be a tad more than 150 miles but the Cherbourg Peninsula on the Sticky out bit in Normandy is wild camping and beach heaven. We ended our five month tour last year there. Stunning and quiet. If you have a look right at the end of last years blog at www.hankthetank.co.uk all will be revealed.

Some good Aires as well.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Le crotoy

2 Aires one a bit isolated but right on beachin dunes.

Other right on port also adjacent dunes and very close to pretty town with bars/cafes and a cute tourist train to St valery.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*beat me*



H1-GBV said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> > Cite Europe shopping centre Boulevard du Kent. and you will not be alone.Dave p
> ...


Beat me to it. Lots of places est ou ouest of Calais.

See here - On The Beach


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry dropped a goolie.
Answered wrong topic.

Wow I am human after all.

Le crotoy. Lovely place was there a couple of weeks ago.

Dave p


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Wild camping for that many days with that many people you may need a few Black waste tanks  and a very long hose pipe. 

My children love Le Crotoy was about 7 euros a night now I think, right on dunes but not that great for swimming more paddling really, very tidal. 

Quend or Berwek plage both have aires , Quend is best for beach side and good waves at times. 

Have a good one 
Mandy


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

Not sure about Quend - on a return visit last October we found the aire has been moved from the carpark behind the dunes to the 'inland' end of town just down the road to Fort Mahon Plage. 
It's in a lovely spot laid out in little bays amongst trees but is a good mile from the beach.


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Would agree about Le Crotoy, lovely choice of Restaurants. Also like Fort Mahon Plage, right in the town with restaurants, bread shops etc but also lovely beach a short walk away.

Abother favourite for the beach and walk into town is Le Touquet, near the yacht club. 1 of 3 in the town, but a bit expensive now at about €10 a night.

Enjoy, Gary.


----------

